# New Poster-some vintage setup questions



## roverguy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello:

Long time audiophile and music lover.

I have always had a number of vintage European cars; last was a 82 911SC. Great car with a motor soundtrack to die for; so tunes were secondary.

I sold that this summer and picked up a 74 BMW 2002 which has a crappy Sony and small door speakers. It seems like a great cabin for some decent tunes.

I don't want to spend a ton of dough and can do most of the install my self with some help from my cousin, a 30+ year audio engineer. He doesn't do the car thing, but wiring and set up assistance are there.

So, I am looking for a used Vintage 80's unit that can also drive a separate amp. Also will want a aux in so I can run Spotify from my phone.

I could live with a cassette, or cd player. Local guy has an Alpine 7903 for $50; is that a decent way to go?

What is important is something business like such as an old Alpine/Nak, or possibly or something like that. 15 watts/channel for the head unit would be fine, maybe 80-100 for the second amp.

I don't need it to be super loud, I've kinda been through that period in the 60s-70s, but want to be able to turn it up on some good Led Zeppelin, Stones, etc.

Have a set of Infinity 6-1/2's and 6x9's from a Chrysler that I'll probably start with. Also have the 36670 amp from that set up.

Wondering if I could get a good looking decent performing head unit for $200 or so to drive it with? Obviously single Din.

Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

roverguy said:


> Hello:
> 
> Long time audiophile and music lover.
> 
> ...


I would definitely go Alpine if you can. If the unit he is offering is in good condition, I would take it. I actually think the 7903 is one of the better looking decks for its age. 1980's decks are going to be pretty limited with what they can do. If your just looking for a simple system solution, go with the alpine you can't beat $50.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

The 7903 is a dead-head (no built in amp)... not sure if this matters to you.

If you do end up buying it and need the owners manual for it just let me know and I can scan it and send it to you.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Also be aware that radios from that time period could likely use a rebuild in the capacitor department. There are guys out there that can make that happen. If you do happen to buy an Alpine radio from that era and notice some gremlins you may have found one that needs some love.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

McIntosh MX406


----------



## roverguy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello all:

Thanks for responding.

Turns out the guy with the Alpine was too hard to get a hold of.

Picked up a early 90's Kenwood KRC854RL for $35. Has built in amp and pre outs for an external amp.

It powers up, and sounds good, even with my crappy orig speakers.

It's a Cassette with CD changer option.

It appears to be a European unit, says made in France and the guy I bought it from had a French accent!

The limited info I can find on it is all European web sites, so more proof it's from Europe.

It seems pretty advanced for the era, includes program info. and traffic stations with a bunch of settings for interrupt/volume etc.

It has a nice classic square look to it and I can change the display from red to green.

I will attempt to upload a pic. A couple of buttons I can't figure out like : RDS, LNSS.

I even contacted Kenwood and the company that has the archives for older units had nothing.

Would like to find a used manual. I understand you can run a bluetooth module through some CD inputs? I am not planning on adding a cd changer so would like to be able to connect my phone for Spotify.

I did find a wiring schematic for a KRC 654RL, which appears to be the same/similar unit outwith the CD option; so no pin outs for the 13 pin connector on mine.

Can any one point me in the right direction for an owner's manual?

Thanks for your help!


----------

